

Ask HN: Looking for feedback HireHub - hemantv

I am working on this site on side. Let me know your feedback. You don't need to login or provide email to use the site. You can directly use the demo account.  Would appreciate honest feedback to improve the site.<p>http://www.hirehub.me/
======
hemantv
Clickable <http://www.hirehub.me/>

